# Looking for tips to build my own live well in my cooler seat



## cskiff14 (Feb 6, 2014)

I want to partition off a quarter of my cooler seat to make a live well. Can anyone give me some tips on the best way to do that. I have a small skiff so I want to minimize extra gear and space used. Where can you get the bubbler system? Tips for powering it? Could I use the battery that's already on the boat that starts the engine and powers everything else? I'm just nervous about draining it while sitting idle for a time then being dead in the water. 

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

First.....What kind of bait do you want to keep in it?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Saltwater live bait wont last long unless you have circulating constant temp water. Temp change is what kills bait quickest.


----------



## cskiff14 (Feb 6, 2014)

Just shrimp, pin fish or cigar minnows. I went ahead and purchased a marine metal super saver aerator that recirculates water. I am building the partition out of wood and sealing it as best as possible. The aerator just ties into the battery. I have been told that it would take all day sitting idle to drain the battery.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Put a drain at the height of the water level you want to maintain, you'll need to route this overboard in some fashion. Bring outside water into the live well via a pump, make sure to install a quarter turn valve somewhere in the pumps discharge water supply to regulate how much water gets into the well.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Put a drain at the height of the water level you want to maintain, you'll need to route this overboard in some fashion.



And there in lies the problem.....Plumbing!

Doing it so it's clean and you not tripping over it.

The aeration that your talking about will help...But as Ron said...You have to have recirculate...You have to have a round or oval tub. Yes they will live in a non oval or round tub, but they will beat themselves up and not be hardy. It doesn't take long for the water temps to elevate in what your fixing to do....That means draining and filling the tub all the time...That is a PITA and why you plumb it...


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Live well or cooker*

If you don't plumb it you might as well put a handle on the livewell and call it a pan. Because without the plumbing it will be constantly raising the temp until they boil over and you can have boiled fish. They really don't taste good or even fish good. Don't skip the plumbing and make sure the overflow will handle what you pipe into it or you'll have other drain problems. Also good point on the regulator for inflow to the livewell. best of luck. now get to work. so you can get to fishing.


----------



## cskiff14 (Feb 6, 2014)

This is just going to be for bait only. I think they will be able to survive easily for a half of a day without recirculating out side water as just the aerator. Plus I will have ice on the other side of the partition so at least the air in the cooler will be chill. I'm looking to keep this simple for now. Thanks for the tips. Maybe one day ill go the full route and a recirculating system.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Good....Go try it....You'll learn something.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Without recirculating the water I think you’ll be surprised at how quickly they’re going to die even within ½ day.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

MGuns said:


> Without recirculating the water I think you’ll be surprised at how quickly they’re going to die even within ½ day.


+1; the uric acid from their urine acidifies the water, so "in with the new and out with the old" is critical here to sustain life. You can keep them cooler, to decrease their metabolism, by placing frozen bottles of water in the tank with them. They'll live longer, but it will only last for so long as well...perhaps a days worth of fishing. 
Oh, and you'll likely learn what works and what doesn't ("lessons learned") just like the other poster stated and the rest of us have - thru trial and error...or eureka!
Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Why ask if you aren't going to consider the advice you get? Pretty experienced sources in this thread


----------

